
Ask HN: Anonymous writing - throwayeff
I want to write and post content anonymously. 
How do you post content without revealing your identity?
What are your suggestions?
======
homarp
read about stylometry -
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=stylometry](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=stylometry)
read about OPSEC with the grugq -
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=grugq](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=grugq)

